# Lotronex



## Philip_2_ok (Jan 17, 2003)

Today is the first day I heard of Lotronex, because my doctor has me on Lamotol (useless). What exactly is this here Lotronex, and are there any side effects? The Lomotol makes me feel very tired.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Sit, I'm following you all around the BB here,







Here is some info on Lotronex.Click here: http://www.fda.gov/cder/drug/infopage/lotr...nex-qa_0602.htm Hope you see this and it helps.BQ


----------

